# "Soundtrack Choral" Recommendations, Please!



## MelissaB (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi everyone! I registered just to ask for some recommendations. I saw the "top 100 works" list and am going to buy/download those to check them out, but in the meantime can anyone recommend something like the song "Revenge Falling" by Gerard Morino, located in this YouTube clip:





 (try to ignore the sound effects and focus on the music and chorus)

I guess the niche would be "aggressive choral classical"??  Stuff with a lot of emotion.

Thanks for any recommendations!


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)




----------

